# spanish and flounder/sikes bridge



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

caught these today....14 spanish and 1 flounder....we had a bucket full of white trout as well...


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul Diesel! i plan on going out there very early friday. hoping to beat the concert crowd. are all of the small l-ys still around? they were thick out there sunday.


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

reefcreature said:


> Nice haul Diesel! i plan on going out there very early friday. hoping to beat the concert crowd. are all of the small l-ys still around? they were thick out there sunday.


 
thank you!!!! yes, they are very thick out there....the spanish are hitting dead l-y as well and we caught 2 after dark..its kinda wild they are hitting this hard.....


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm hoping the cold front coming through won't mess up the bite that has been going on for friday. yea the spanish can be viscious (sp?) suckers.


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

*hey*



reefcreature said:


> i'm hoping the cold front coming through won't mess up the bite that has been going on for friday. yea the spanish can be viscious (sp?) suckers.


 
how did you do this morning ???


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry about getting back to ya, been really busy. 
well i went very early friday caught the bait but that was all i caught. i didn't even see any hitting the l-ys. needles to say i didn't stay too long as i had other obligations friday. of the 3 1/2 hours i was there i only saw two flounders landed that were small and a small white trout. oh well i guess that is why it is called fishing. but i would rather be catching


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

that looked like a great haul of spanish- a tasty fish that pulls hard. you must have had a great time!


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

nice spanish! the flounder eat a ly,shrimp?? bull minnows


----------

